# [2017] Marriott.com discount codes (MOD now 2VC, 6VC, 7VC)



## Kel (Mar 10, 2017)

When we bought our Marriott timeshare in 1996 we used code MOD to book Vacation Club stays on Marriott.com for a 35% discount.  At least I think the discount was 35%.  I understand there are new codes  - 2VC, 6VC and 7VC.  We are continuing to use our low season week as we always have by reserving a week, locking off and exchanging through Interval.  If we converted to points we would only get 1,600ish points.  The new discount codes look like we have been pushed into the 7VC code (25% discount).  We rarely used the MOD discount and the last time was many years ago.  Was the MOD code 35%?  And, would we now be 7VC 25%?  Thanks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 10, 2017)

Kel said:


> When we bought our Marriott timeshare in 1996 we used code MOD to book Vacation Club stays on Marriott.com for a 35% discount.  At least I think the discount was 35%.  I understand there are new codes  - 2VC, 6VC and 7VC.  We are continuing to use our low season week as we always have by reserving a week, locking off and exchanging through Interval.  If we converted to points we would only get 1,600ish points.  The new discount codes look like we have been pushed into the 7VC code (25% discount).  We rarely used the MOD discount and the last time was many years ago.  Was the MOD code 35%?  And, would we now be 7VC 25%?  Thanks.



Yes, that's all correct.  The MOD code that gave 35% off is no longer in use, has been replaced by the VC codes:

2VC - 35% off for Presidential and Chairman's Club Members in the DC Points system
6VC - 30% off for Executive Members in the DC Points system
7VC - 25% off for Select Members in the DC Points system and Weeks Owners not affiliated with the DC system.

Also worth noting is that there's no longer a 10% additional discount component associated with using the Chase Marriott VISA to book cash stays.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 10, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> Yes, that's all correct.  The MOD code that gave 35% off is no longer in use, has been replaced by the VC codes:
> 
> 2VC - 35% off for Presidential and Chairman's Club Members in the DC Points system
> 6VC - 30% off for Executive Members in the DC Points system
> ...


I think the old 35% was the standard 25% + the 10% for the Visa usage?


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 10, 2017)

davidvel said:


> I think the old 35% was the standard 25% + the 10% for the Visa usage?



No, it was 45% using the VISA on top of MOD.  We had quite a few years doing winter stays at Hilton Head Island with 45% off the low-season rates.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 10, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> No, it was 45% using the VISA on top of MOD.  We had quite a few years doing winter stays at Hilton Head Island with 45% off the low-season rates.


Yes and between the MOD and 2VC, 6VC, 7VC Owner Discount codes there was yet another set
Y85 - Premier Owner 30% Discount.
Y83 - Premier Owner 40% Discount when you pay with the Marriott Credit Card.
P34 - Premier Plus Owner 35% Discount.
P33 - Premier Plus Owner 45% Discount when you pay with the Marriott Credit Card
Never let it be said that this has been simple to follow!


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 10, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> No, it was 45% using the VISA on top of MOD.  We had quite a few years doing winter stays at Hilton Head Island with 45% off the low-season rates.



I thought it used to be:

Standard Owners - 25% (35% with Marriott VISA)
Premier Owner - 30% (40% with Marriott VISA)
Premier Plus Owner - 35% (45% with Marriott VISA)

So maybe your recollection of 45% was because you were Premier Plus with the VISA card?

So the OP would have still gotten the same 25% as a Standard Owner that they get now with 7VC, but back then in the MOD days an additional 10% for using the VISA card. It's the extra 10% for the VISA that has gone away.


----------



## Kel (Mar 10, 2017)

Well that bites for those of us who would lose vacation time by converting our week(s) to points.  Thanks and cheers anyway!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 10, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> No, it was 45% using the VISA on top of MOD.  We had quite a few years doing winter stays at Hilton Head Island with 45% off the low-season rates.





SueDonJ said:


> No, it was 45% using the VISA on top of MOD.  We had quite a few years doing winter stays at Hilton Head Island with 45% off the low-season rates.


Sue, I think you are confusing the prior DC Owner Codes with the old MOD code. Premier Plus Owners used to get 45% off with their code when using the Marriott. Here are the old codes before Marriott changed the ownership tiers;



> MOD - Owner 25% Discount - 35% if you pay with the Marriott Visa.
> Y85 - Premier Owner 30% Discount.
> Y83 - Premier Owner 40% Discount when you pay with the Marriott Visa.
> P34 - Premier Plus Owner 35% Discount.
> P33 - Premier Plus Owner 45% Discount when you pay with the Marriott Visa.



The old MOD code was 25% off and if available, an additional 10%. Post #9 from this old 2010 thread seems to agree.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 10, 2017)

I can't remember ever getting 45% either. I'm a lowly owner.  Not a big deal.


----------



## BigMac (Mar 11, 2017)

Does anyone know if they have blackout dates when they won't accept the codes, other than the place is full?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2017)

BigMac said:


> Does anyone know if they have blackout dates when they won't accept the codes, other than the place is full?


No blackout dates per say. But availability and pricing is all based on availability. Depending on demand, the codes may or may not always be available.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 11, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> No blackout dates per say. But availability and pricing is all based on availability. Depending on demand, the codes may or may not always be available.


To clarify, when Dioxide says "availability" he means availability of the promotion, not that "the place is full."


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 11, 2017)

So much for no blackout dates.  

I tried to book a 1BR in BeachPlace for 2018 Presidents week and for March Break using 2vc code.  Nothing.  So I tried to book the same weeks paying full rate cash and all were available!  A year from now??  I was trying to marry up my 2 lock off weeks with 1BR to make those weeks a full two bedroom.  Price for the 1BR was almost double the annual MF for the whole 2 BR week ownership.

Tried same with Lakeshore Reserve and all kinds of availabilities with the 2vc rates year from now.


----------



## dneveu (Mar 11, 2017)

When making a recent reservation for 1 night we noted the discount was 25% & the cash rate was the same using any of the 3 codes.  It was during platinum season in Palm Desert so we may have been lucky any discount rates were available as inventory seem limited in general. This is the first time we have seen the discount be the same for all codes.  

summary of codes/discounts
2VC - 35% off for Presidential and Chairman's Club Members in the DC Points system
6VC - 30% off for Executive Members in the DC Points system
7VC - 25% off for Select Members in the DC Points system and Weeks Owners not affiliated with the DC system


----------



## JT (Mar 12, 2017)

I am slow.  I used to use MOD and still tried to use it last weekend lol..We have not enrolled DC but have marriott CC.  Is there a code that we can use or are we locked out as we don't at this point need points system.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 12, 2017)

jtmounce said:


> I am slow.  I used to use MOD and still tried to use it last weekend lol..We have not enrolled DC but have marriott CC.  Is there a code that we can use or are we locked out as we don't at this point need points system.


I am sure that you can use 7VC.

From post 2;





> 7VC - 25% off for Select Members in the DC Points system *and Weeks Owners not affiliated with the DC system.*


----------



## dgf15215 (Mar 13, 2017)

Until the last sales presentation we went to we had always pretty much ignored the discount codes. A couple of weeks ago in a pretty poor presentation the salesperson touted this as a big deal but gave us the MOD code to use. Obviously bad info. What do the discount codes apply to? Just using Destination Points at VAC properties or is it useful at any Marriott property (which is what the agent had indicated.) If I have this right, as we're in Chairman's Club we would use the 2VC code? Where do you enter the code or is on phone reservations only? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 13, 2017)

dgf15215 said:


> Until the last sales presentation we went to we had always pretty much ignored the discount codes. A couple of weeks ago in a pretty poor presentation the salesperson touted this as a big deal but gave us the MOD code to use. Obviously bad info. What do the discount codes apply to? Just using Destination Points at VAC properties or is it useful at any Marriott property (which is what the agent had indicated.) If I have this right, as we're in Chairman's Club we would use the 2VC code? Where do you enter the code or is on phone reservations only? Thanks in advance for the help.



The VC codes are for discounts on cash stays.  There are also status-related discounts for last-minute stays using DC Points.  Check out the "Member Discounts" section on Page 3 of the FAQ - MVC DESTINATIONS Points Program sticky thread.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 13, 2017)

And ... DOH!  Thanks to everyone for correcting me after I'd completely forgotten about the interim codes between MOD and VC.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 13, 2017)

dgf15215 said:


> Until the last sales presentation we went to we had always pretty much ignored the discount codes. A couple of weeks ago in a pretty poor presentation the salesperson touted this as a big deal but gave us the MOD code to use. Obviously bad info. What do the discount codes apply to? Just using Destination Points at VAC properties or is it useful at any Marriott property (which is what the agent had indicated.) If I have this right, as we're in Chairman's Club we would use the 2VC code? Where do you enter the code or is on phone reservations only? Thanks in advance for the help.


The discount codes are intended just for cash bookings at MVC resorts.
However, MVC and Marriott systems often take a long time to catch up, so some of the old codes occasionally do still work at Marriott hotels.
And you don't have to phone, you can use them online.
You just go via marriott.com, search by destination and select special rates, corporate/promo code.


----------



## BigMac (Mar 13, 2017)

pwrshift said:


> So much for no blackout dates.
> 
> I tried to book a 1BR in BeachPlace for 2018 Presidents week and for March Break using 2vc code.  Nothing.  So I tried to book the same weeks paying full rate cash and all were available!  A year from now??  I was trying to marry up my 2 lock off weeks with 1BR to make those weeks a full two bedroom.  Price for the 1BR was almost double the annual MF for the whole 2 BR week ownership.
> 
> Tried same with Lakeshore Reserve and all kinds of availabilities with the 2vc rates year from now.



I wonder whether if you had called and spoken with someone that maybe they could have freed something up because it doesn't seem right that there is availability and yet we can't get the discount.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 13, 2017)

pwrshift said:


> So much for no blackout dates.
> 
> I tried to book a 1BR in BeachPlace for 2018 Presidents week and for March Break using 2vc code.  Nothing.  So I tried to book the same weeks paying full rate cash and all were available!  A year from now??  I was trying to marry up my 2 lock off weeks with 1BR to make those weeks a full two bedroom.  Price for the 1BR was almost double the annual MF for the whole 2 BR week ownership.
> 
> Tried same with Lakeshore Reserve and all kinds of availabilities with the 2vc rates year from now.





BigMac said:


> I wonder whether if you had called and spoken with someone that maybe they could have freed something up because it doesn't seem right that there is availability and yet we can't get the discount.



I'm not surprised at all that there's no discount cash inventory available for those two highest-demand periods.  These are capacity-controlled and if the hotel/resort can forecast a full house, which is practically certain for President's Week and March Break, they're under no obligation to push rooms via discounts.

In that way the cash discounts for timeshare owners differ from the DC Members' points discounts on last-minute stays, wherein if there's availability and you're booking within the specified number of days prior to check-in, the discounted Points amount is automatically verified through your account and applied.


----------



## Bob B (Mar 14, 2017)

What happens if someone uses one of these codes but is not a Marriott owner? I've given various codes to friends before and haven't heard of anyone having problems.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 14, 2017)

Bob B said:


> What happens if someone uses one of these codes but is not a Marriott owner? I've given various codes to friends before and haven't heard of anyone having problems.


Because these rates are demand controlled, it means that at some point, a real owner will not be able to book it because a non owner did.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 14, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> Because these rates are demand controlled, it means that at some point, a real owner will not be able to book it because a non owner did.


I had rather naively and perhaps wrongly understood that Owner status was checked when using these Discount Codes.
If not, it certainly should be and it is very disappointing to hear that non Owners may be given these codes to use.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 14, 2017)

Whenever we've checked in to MVC resorts on discount cash stays they've mentioned that they can see our ownership status in their computers, so we haven't been asked to prove ownership.  If they don't see that I sure hope they're asking, and I sure hope they're reverting those stays to rack rates on anybody who's not eligible.  Honestly, I am getting sick to death of people feeling like the rules don't apply to them!  Maybe the thing that's changed is that I'm looking for it more than I ever have before but it seems to be happening with so much frequency these days in every way possible.  Please don't tell me that the answer is to not look for it - it's impossible to miss when entitled crybabies don't hesitate to pollute everybody else's space with their whining.

It used to be that I'd hesitate to post the codes so that they wouldn't be hijacked by those not entitled to them but that's been a losing battle since social media exploded.  Anybody have any solutions that work?


----------



## buzzy (Aug 22, 2019)

Sorry to resurrect this thread but just trying to get clarity on the 7VC code...are you able to use it if you are not an owner but have a Marriott Credit card?  It was answered vaguely but didn't want to break any rules. I actually am able to book the prepay rate for the same price but if I can use the code legally, I wouldn't have to worry about the cancel if we needed it. Thanks!


----------



## StevenTing (Aug 22, 2019)

The 7VC codes are for owners.  The credit card does not offer any discounts.


----------



## buzzy (Aug 22, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> The 7VC codes are for owners.  The credit card does not offer any discounts.


Thank you!


----------



## CPNY (Aug 22, 2019)

SueDonJ said:


> Whenever we've checked in to MVC resorts on discount cash stays they've mentioned that they can see our ownership status in their computers, so we haven't been asked to prove ownership.  If they don't see that I sure hope they're asking, and I sure hope they're reverting those stays to rack rates on anybody who's not eligible.  Honestly, I am getting sick to death of people feeling like the rules don't apply to them!  Maybe the thing that's changed is that I'm looking for it more than I ever have before but it seems to be happening with so much frequency these days in every way possible.  Please don't tell me that the answer is to not look for it - it's impossible to miss when entitled crybabies don't hesitate to pollute everybody else's space with their whining.
> 
> It used to be that I'd hesitate to post the codes so that they wouldn't be hijacked by those not entitled to them but that's been a losing battle since social media exploded.  Anybody have any solutions that work?



Vistana has a 5 digit code that never shows me anything. I usually use my code through an association I belong to and get 25% off all rooms. It’s been better than my owners discount. 

I doubt they revert to rack rate. Half the time they just check the person in. The code I use, I am required to present my card at check in. I’ve never once been asked for it. I still keep it in my wallet just in case!


----------



## LEMONLEE (Mar 9, 2022)

Does the 7VC code work even if you are a resale weeks owner?


----------



## bazzap (Mar 9, 2022)

LEMONLEE said:


> Does the 7VC code work even if you are a resale weeks owner?


Yes if available, you just need to be an MVC owner, you do not need to own points or have your week(s) enrolled to use the 7VC code.


----------

